# More baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

These two are walk the dog type topwaters 6.5in long









The green one is reef hawg type bait that works awesome. The other is a 10" 
long jerkbait that doesn't have the greatest action, but should still put a fish in the boat.










These two are jointed and the top one is wired through the back end.










Double blade bucktails have really proven themselves for muskie, so I made two for pike to try in the Tuscarawas River. Used twin #7 blades.










We call these blimp shads, they are 5.5" long and good for trolling










Twin #8 blade bucktail










Mini blimp shad 3.5"


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

the spinners are pimp!!!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

The jointed ones would harvest here in my area in the spring .
Good job f m


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, you made a little of everything! Nice work.


----------

